# A Great Eye



## Durin's Bane (Jul 25, 2006)

Inspired by the fact that Numenoreans tried to build planes and that orcs may have had gunpowder a thought came to my mind. The Great Eye of Sauron might just actually be a telescope. With the clouds over Mordor it would catch the risng and falling sun and glimmer in red. I mean we have proof that what people of Middle Earth call magic is mere knowledge. So isn't the Great Eye just that? Mere knowledge of how to make a magnifying glass?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 27, 2006)

That's an interesting thought. Could be, I suppose; but I don't really think that was Tolkien's intention.

BTW, where does it talk about Numenoreans making planes?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 28, 2006)

There is a quote in The fall of Numenor, The original outline, HoME VI; I presented it in this thread.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks, Thorondor.

I had no idea that Tolkien had conceived of the Numenoreans as being so advanced.


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 31, 2006)

Tolkien's Númenor is modelled after the legend of Atlantis, so he will probably have pictured them as the most advanced civilization of Men at the time, and also for centuries to come after the downfall.


----------

